# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Generic Data Sources for OLAP cubes

## Paris

Hi All,

I'm trying to get some info on generic data sources  for MS-OLAP cubes.

I heard from  that by using generic data sources we dont need to change the data sources when we copy and paste cubes from development server to producton server,Is this true?

I greatly appreciate if anyone can suggest any Info resouces on Generic Data Souces for MS-OLAP Cubes acessing data from MS SQL 2000.

Thanks,
Paris

----------

